# General Election



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi All, 

Thought I would start this topic as this (as I keep reading) is the first truly internet election and apparently women on forums hold the key!
Also as my next treatment is coming up I need distractions, maybe a bit of politics will do, 

So as key holders to the future...... what do you reckon

I'm watching Cameron now and he just makes my skin crawl a bit........... 

I voted first in 1997 and was so excited when Labour got in- but they haven't exactly changed the world either, 

mmmm

Please join me for a bit of election debate.

Livity K


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Sadly I think they are all as bad as each other & no one party does the best for everyone. Maybe it's time for a hung parliment (literally in some circumstances   )?


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

I know what you mean, 

Have now watched Brown formally announce the election and I just find him more convincing - less spinny than Cameron, but generally just not sure, 

K x


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

ooohhh love it   I think voting is so important, I work with teenage mums and try to encourage them to vote (the ones that are 18+!) , have been Labour supporter for a long time, but need to see some real changes, I want to see more money spent on our education system, our social system, we need to invest in the future of the children, so more teachers needed, teachers who are actually interested in the future of the kids..

Money needs to be spent on targeting youth crime, the last boy stabbed to death in Victoria was a friend of my daughters and it really hit home how senseless this whole situation is, I'd like to see more spent on keeping our youngsters interested in the world/country/city/street they live in ....oh goodness, sorry have not articulated my argument very well and just spilled out


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Baby2 most def, how ever apathetic I feel about the election I do always vote even if it's only as a protest vote  . I hate it when people don't vote & then moan about who gets into power

I have to admit to finding Cameron too smooth & more interested in making the well off more well off. Brown lacks charisma & not at all emapthetic. As for the lib dems I would like to give them a chance of parliment but I've no idea what they will do when they get there!

If we had a Green party candidate here I think that is how I would vote but I could change my mind by next month


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Baby2- good luck getting your Mums interested- it is so important- London is such a divided city and everyone needs to vote to make it better for everyone- did you see the recent Standard campaign about inequality- that really made me think, I work with special needs children and the difference in outcome/services that people can access depending on how articulate they are really makes me angry- everyone should have access, although having said that the borough does have a great guy ensuring that children get equal access to respite but it does feel like that's one man making a difference not a fair system,

I feel frustrated that we live in a safe labour seat- although I will prob vote for her- I would just like to be in a swing area so my vote would have more impact- 

I think although Brown is not the best performer I do find him more genuine- less saying the right thing than Cameron- 

I am excited by this election though- 

K x


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

K how fantastic for the guy doing a decent thing in your borough, I work in a conservative borough and every now and again (near election time?no never!  ) they put out the latest stats, and of course it says how wonderful we are doing in the borough and the rate of teenage pregnancies has dropped by blah blah   if that's the case why is our hostel always full??with loads more on the waiting list   I was reading somewhere (Community Care?) about the recruitment drive they are doing in Australia for Social workers...that is great but it just means more upheaval and instability for the young people in care who have a new social worker every few months   

I do think GB is more genuine than Cameron, I just feel C has a hidden agenda and cannot be trusted...I suppose they all do, bear in mind they all went to the same public schools and saying same thing in a different way  

PW I used to have a colleague who was a big campaigner for Lib Dem's and she was so passionate about them, it's the only time I really paid attention to them and what they stand for


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

professor waffle said:


> Sadly I think they are all as bad as each other & no one party does the best for everyone. Maybe it's time for a hung parliment (literally in some circumstances  )?


i totally agree with pw,
and in my opinion they are paid far too much for doing so little and whats with all this expenses sh*t too did any of them actually get prosecuted for obtaining money by deception.....had it been you or i obtaining money by making a fraudulent claim formoney we weren't entitled to we'd have been prosecuted.

I've not decided how to vote except that it wont be for Gordon Brown


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Mmmm i'm totally and utterly undecided who to vote for as yet. Thought i would vote Conservative as i really don't like Gordon Brown but then the labour canvassers have been around here saying that Conservatives will not benefit families as much as Labour will (and i do believe this to be true with them cutting working tax credits and closing sure start centres) so now i'm undecided. I really need to watch the televised debates when they're on - think that will help sway me one way or the other.


----------



## fuzzier (Oct 31, 2005)

The General Election is on the 6th of May...........my birthday.



levin said:


> I really need to watch the televised debates when they're on - think that will help sway me one way or the other.


me too


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oooh how exciting to see this debate I had just been telling my children about how excited we all were in 1997 when Labour got into power. I know lots hasn't gone to plan for them but I do think we have forgotten how awful it was growing up under a Tory government. Although I agree they could all do with a massive shake up I will be voting and can't see myself voting for anyone other than labour.
Isobel x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Isobel

I totally agree with you, I know I won't vote conservative as our family suffered so badly under them in the 80's & 90's but no one else stands out for me. I'd like to hear more of what Nick Clegg has to say but if they get in to power I'm sure it will be a hung parliment. DH has said he saw someone from UKIP on tv recently saying they don't suport sustainable energy so that is another one off the possibles list


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Id love to consider Lib Dems but whats the odds of them ever getting into power. Yeah people forget how crap most of us had it under the Conservatives, we still moan about the nhs but at least theres no 2 and 3 yr waiting lists any more.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Where can I find out on line in simple terms exactly what each party are promising?


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

not sure- BBC website might have good analysis- I also need to look at this,


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Oh blimey, I'm the typical ditzy woman here who has absolutely no idea what each party stands for but will be ruled by my heart and who appeals to me at the time!!! For me, Cameron is getting on my nerves by constantly mentioning his ds that died - I know it's the most horrid thing and I have no idea how you get through something like that, but I can't help thinking he's going for the sympathy vote. Gordon OTOH has gone through similar yet doesn't bring it up, plus we're doing ok with him atm, so I'm tempted to go red.

Chux xx


----------



## alamaya (Mar 14, 2010)

Am i the only one dreading this election lol

I work for the NHS and all over the news they are talking about major public sector job cuts. (all parties). Since i am not an emergency service i think i will be hardest hit. 
secondly i worry if they are cutting jobs whats to stop them cutting funding for nhs ivf. 

sorry to be a downer but i am sooo worried about my job at the moment and especially with me getting my funded ivf this year. 



ps. i am a lib dem person purely because i go with the theory i have seen labour and conservatives in power its worth a shot seeing another get a go lol


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

I also work for the public sector and for the last 6 months they've been talking about how the conservatives are going to get in and we're all going to be up a certain creek without a paddle, even though we're a very big company! 

The thing thats really hard for me is I have health problems, I've found working for the public sector to be very rewarding and they're very focussed on inclusion of those who can't do your standard 40 hour week in the office. 

I think Cameron is full of spin, I'm not keen on their policies, especially abolishing the tax credit system as this helps lots of families on low incomes get a little more. Like someone else has said, it all seems to be about making the rich even richer. 

It's surprising how your political views change with age, my family are all staunch conservatives, but they just really make my skin crawl! I'm definitely hopping over to the other side!


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Agree with Isobel and other's that remember living through the Thatcher years.  It was not a good time, not something I'd like to go back to.

However bad Labour may be, lets not forget ladies that thanks to them 1000's of couples are now undergoing IVF treatment under the NHS - something which they would otherwise struggle to afford. Yes the system is still not perfect (i.e. postcode lottery for number of free cycles etc..) but it certainly would not have arisen under a Tory government. I'm really concerned that this may be one of the areas that the Conservatives will cut funding to (they may well see it as a 'waste'). I've raised the question on the bbc website to put forward at the party leaders debate on 29th April. I would encourage other FF members to do the same, otherwise we might all get a horrible shock when the Tory's get into power and NHS IVF treatment gets the chop!!!!

Helen xxx


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Wasn't there a news article that said 'un-neccessary' treatment such as fertility treatment, varicose vein surgery etc would be one of the first things to go under their government, prioritising spending else where. 

I'll see if I can find it...

There was also something about getting painkillers on the NHS, not sure whether they meant like ibropufen/paracetamol etc, or actual pain relief that people need to function with chronic medical conditions.


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

Hey,

I don't think you'll get hung, its just I have a lot of respect for single mums who work and get tax credits to top up their income, I think its a better example to set your kids than to not work and claim benefits when you can be out there working. The tax credit system incentivises people to work. I also thing single parent families aren't all that bad, there's circumstances where a woman can't really stay with her partner, in such circumstances you couldn't really expect a couple to stay together. 

Every 25 year old that works more than 30 hours on a low income is entitled to tax credits, but its based on dual income, so if your partner/husband earns above this threshold you won't be entitled. But I think I'm right (or could be wrong) in saying they class a household income less than about £16/£17k as a household living in poverty. 

I also think that everyone deserves to be treated equally in the NHS, the streets would be quite messy if we left people who were drunk to fend for themselves and not receive any treatment   

Life if never that straightforward...


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

If you are easily confused like me this part of the BBC website is quite useful

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/uk_politics/election_2010/8515961.stm#subject=key&col1=conservative&col2=labour&col3=libdem

/links


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I hae to say that having wtched the prog on BBC1 last night (at 9pm) it shocked me how much moeny is wasted in the NHS on treating kids for treatable problems (tooth decay, overweight etc) when the money clearly would be better educating parents on healthy eating etc. I do actually think the current government has it right just not going about it the right way. I don't think the postcode lottery if fair but I honestly think the blues would be much worse when it comes to healthcare especially when you consider how much worse it was in the 80's.

I'd just like someone to decide to go for green issues & actually put things into place. As my DH says about NIMBY's who complain about wind farms etc that they will complain more when it's several feet under the sea because of global warming!


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

the Great debate is tonight on ITV at 8.30 pm ...can't wait   hopefully it will make my decision a bit easier


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Im watching it too but will probably just be annoyed as I know who Im voting for


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

So what do you reckon? 

I liked Clegg and hadn't heard him before, Cameron too too smooth and Brown- quite calm and assured- I do agree with him on recovery- 

Kate


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I completely agree with you I like Nick Clegg too and detest with a passion Cameron, I will still vote for Gordon Brown though so no changes for me  Just getting ready to watch Question Time now 

Isobel x


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Well it confirmed my thoughts on Cameron and I don't particularly like him, so now it's red or yellow!!

I think Nick Clegg will benefit most out of all three from tonight, and I think Gordon Brown is definitely a numbers man i.e. chancellor rather than PM.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

He's just so damned smug


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

I agree- but who does like him? Where does this poll lead come from? 

Think Clegg will have done the Lib dems a massive amount of good- esp added to all the positives Vince Cable is getting, 

Will be v interesting to see what happens- 

K


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

just heard on news 

"The green party have just announced their manifesto- they want to make britain greener" 

having an is the pope catholic moment!


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

I definitely think that Nick Clegg came across best tonight even if i don't agree with some of his policies such as cutting tax credits and child trust funds. If i thought there was any chance of Lib Dems getting in then i might vote for him based on how he came across compared to the other 2 - however i still don't think he has much chance of getting in so i will probably vote Labour - really don't like David Cameron, very, very smug.


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

levin said:


> If i thought there was any chance of Lib Dems getting in then i might vote for him based on how he came across compared to the other 2 - however i still don't think he has much chance of getting in so i will probably vote Labour


I wonder if they would actually get in if everyone who thought that voted lib dem regardless??

Had to laugh at the Green party's manifesto!!

Chux xx


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

~ Chux ~ said:


> I wonder if they would actually get in if everyone who thought that voted lib dem regardless??




Yes definately! I think me and DH will have to take that chance if tonights election debate was anything to go by! Nick Clegg was suprisingly composed and refreshing and the LD policies definately seem to have the most common sense! I think what these debates did show me is who would be the most impressive leader of our country xxx


----------



## MrsMaguire (May 25, 2009)

It's interesting because at work and down the coffee shop everyone is saying the same thing that they'd like to vote lib dem but it'd be a wasted vote. If everyone who said this actually voted there might be a difference!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

livity k said:


> just heard on news
> 
> "The green party have just announced their manifesto- they want to make britain greener"
> 
> having an is the pope catholic moment!




Oh dear!



~ Chux ~ said:


> levin said:
> 
> 
> > If i thought there was any chance of Lib Dems getting in then i might vote for him based on how he came across compared to the other 2 - however i still don't think he has much chance of getting in so i will probably vote Labour
> ...




See that's always been the Lib Dems problem (modern Lib Dems anyway). Although people might be too central to vote Labour or Conservative, most shy away from Lib Dems because they feel its a wasted vote. The thing is, this time around there's every possibility we will have a hung parliament and if that happens, Lib Dems will likely be the ones holding the power becasue they will have to ally themselves with one party or another to enable a givernment to be formed. That's the only reason Gordon Brown was sucking up like crazy to Nick Clegg. I must say, I was highly amused by that and by Nick Clegg's rebuffal.

I have to say I think Nick Clegg aced that debate.

As to David Cameron? I can't be the only person in the country who has an unending desire to punch him every time I see that smug looking face? I'm sure he's a lovely man with great policies etc. but it doens't take away the desire. 

C~x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

as my mother said when I phoned her she said 'They've all got their snouts in the trough like pigs'


----------



## maj79 (Jun 4, 2007)

I had already decided before last night that i was going to be voting lib dem, last night just confirmed it for me a,million percent. i agree that, especially this time round, if everyone one who said it voted there is,a good chance it wont be a wasted vote


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Hmm, see I didn't like the sound of some of where Nick Clegg was going to get all this money from but will be reading the manifesto in full before I make a decision. I think Gordon Brown came out best for me last night.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I come from a traditional Conservative family, but if I could vote I would vote for Lib Dems.  I don't trust Brown and there is something about Cameron that I don't like, but I can't put my finger on what!  

Sue


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

Siobhan1 said:


> Hmm, see I didn't like the sound of some of where Nick Clegg was going to get all this money from but will be reading the manifesto in full before I make a decision. I think Gordon Brown came out best for me last night.


I have to agree.For me he didn't come across as ready as the other two and I was getting bored with his repetitive comments . Brown's voice was putting me to sleep , it sounded like my grandfather reading me a bedtime story ...maybe he was hypnotising me with his voice  

To me Cameron is how Tony Blair was at the beginning, full of hopes and dreams and promises....

Agree with Gordons recovery, we cannot afford to pull out money now when there is a chance of our economy s.l.o.w.l.y recovering 

so.. no gold for me, blue don't suit me, may have to stick with red ..for now


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Hi Ladies,

Well I'm exhausted having watched the debate last night, then Question Time and them the Politics Show (it still disgusts me that as a life-time labour voter I still have a secret 'thing' for Michael Portillo  - it's the way he spraws across that sofa, with ol' Diana drapped across him - phoar!!!! ).

Agree with you all that Nick Clegg came across well in debate. Is it just me, or do any of you feel angered at the way Cameron keeps using the death of his DS to rave about the NHS. I appreciate he went through an awful experience, but just feel it's wrong to use it to score political points against his opponents. He should take a leaf out of Gordon's book and keep this experience within his own family. It shouldn't be part of his political campaign!! 

Well off for my co-ordination meeting this afternoon, on my own, as DH stuck in Belfast under a cloud of volcanic ash!! Am not best pleased, but short of expecting him to swim across the Irish Sea, what can I do? 

Helen xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

My DH gets so angry with Cameron going on about it but (much as i can't stand him) I do have some sympathy and think it would have been a very life changing experience particularly from someone from that background- probably the first time he'd really had any experience of NHS/social services and it also will have given him an insight v  few politicians have ( which I think is good for the system).

I also agree with the point he made about finding the paperwork to get carers difficult- it is a nightmare and having worked with children with that level of disability I so feel for parents having to negotiate it especially if they have low levels of education/english as a second language etc,

But still can't stand Cameron and do think Brown is more dignified

Hope your DH gets back soon Helen- it is a strange situ isn't it, 

Kate x


----------



## dancingqueen (Jan 12, 2006)

I think I will be voting Liberal Democrats, I was swaying over them before the broadcast lastnight although im  going to do some more research though as DH says its a waste of time etc, he supports Conservative


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I just dont have the confidence in the Lib Dems to give them my vote, it's one thing being able to stand up and give a speech but actually changing things is a different matter. In my city we flit between a labour and lib dem council and the lib dems are useless  Id rather cut off both my arms than vote for the Tories.....Ergh the make me shudder, they don't care about ordinary people and never will


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

At least you get a choice. Doesn't matter which way I vote, I live in a labour strong seat so no hope at all of anyone else ever getting in. To be fair, they have really upped their game the last couple of years but then, hah, there's an election coming so they do, don't they!



helen6887 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Well I'm exhausted having watched the debate last night, then Question Time and them the Politics Show (it still disgusts me that as a life-time labour voter I still have a secret 'thing' for Michael Portillo  - it's the way he spraws across that sofa, with ol' Diana drapped across him - phoar!!!! ).


Er... 

Um, no, Portillo doesn't do it for me but, hey, each to their own! 



> Is it just me, or do any of you feel angered at the way Cameron keeps using the death of his DS to rave about the NHS. I appreciate he went through an awful experience, but just feel it's wrong to use it to score political points against his opponents.


Yes, I don't like that tactic at all. I could be kind and say he's just drawing on personal experiences but I'm too cynical not to see the political tricks people play.

I agree with whomever said it's one thing to perform well in a debate but another to run the country. However I honestly don't think it will ever come to that and at best Lib Dems will hold the balance in the hung parliament we're surely heading for. If all the Lib Dem wobblers actually took a chance and voted for them instead of saying they won't becuase they won't win (self fulfilling prophecy methinks) then maybe but I think that unlikely. I think the "high" from this debate will level out as people come to realise there's more to politics than a bit of charisma. And I also think there's another two debates isn't there? The other leaders will have learnt to play the game much better and I think he won't be able to sustain the ace up his sleeve. Kudos to whomever coached him for the debate though; they did a first class job on his body language.

Personally I have no intention of making a decision who to vote for either way until I've had a good look at their manifestos. I'm the kind of fence sitting member of the public politicians like to harass!

C~x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

A friend posted this link on ** so I gave it a go. It's pretty interesting!

http://news.sky.com/skynews/Election/Vote

/links


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Nice link PW! 
Well, it appears I won't be voting conservative then since none of their policies I picked.  

C~x


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

me neither!!


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Same here............it would seem I'm 95% a Red girl!!!


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I came out about 50/50 Labour/Lib Dems. Hmm! 

C~x


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

I came out 5 Labour/ 3 Lib dem and 1 tory

prob about what I thought,


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

This is soooo interesting!! Im voting Tory just to put the cat amongst the pigeons! 

Not sure why everyone always thinks they will make the rich richer or that just cause they went to public school they dont understand us. We all face the same problems in life and I know lots of people that went to public school that have really struggled with what life has thrown at them - money doesnt give you good luck or happiness as we all know. And the last time I looked - what is the problem with people being rich? Surely rich people provide jobs and create businesses, and it is the desire to become wealthier that encourages entrepreneurs and hard work. If the rich get richer but along the way they provide jobs and opportunities for the rest of us and we all prosper - is that such a bad thing? Besides we are all so lucky in this country with a welfare state, free education and NHS - we all have the opportunity to do anything and that includes being rich if that is what we want.

Both GB and DC have lost children and I think they both understand the importance of families (not that people that havent lost kiddies dont) but I really think they are both good people. I just think a change is long overdue. I just wish somene would bring back National Service and remove benefits from those people who are capable of woking and have turned down more than 3 job offers "cause its not what I want to do". Oooooh I would love to be PM!!!

Happy Voting!!! xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Nothing wrong with being rich but not giving a toss about ordinary people and not increasing child benefits etc is wrong. Also do you re what the NHS was like under them? waiting 2 yrs for operation, people died on those lists.  No matter how much money I had wouldnt vote for the Conservatives


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Thanks PW for that link - i also didn't choose any conservative policies, mainly labour for me with a couple of Lib Dem ones in there too. Definitely think i'm voting Labour now.

Completely agree with Isobel Snow drop about the Conservatives not giving a toss about ordinary folk and thats exactly why they won't be getting my vote.


----------



## ♡ C ♡ (Dec 7, 2005)

I did the questions too and came out labour too (does anyone not?)


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

I came out lib dem actually with labour policies thrown in. As for the rich getting richer that is fine with me but if it's at the expense of the poor getting poorer than I don't know any reasonable person that would agree, Personally I find the idea of one of our local MP's fiddling his expenses to claim for a duck house when his constituents suffer one of the worst housing areas in Hampshire as far removed from reality & normal every day people as it's possible to be. On the same note I despise every MP that claimed for things that us normal folk would be in prison for fraud for is we claimed them on our expenses. Hence why I think all politicians are in it for their own gain & not for the benfit of the public! 

I do remember the 80's with my Dad out of work & as his employer had nicked off abroad with his NI contribution & he wasn't even entitled to dole money.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Exactly Proff I know we shouldnt condone it but look how some young single mother who is maybe doing a few hrs cleaning a week on the side to help stretch her budget would be treated by the courts yet these scum bags are allowed to get away with murder 

I think anyone over 35 must be able to remember and appreciate  how crap the Thatcher yrs were


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

I remember all that stuff too but you are basing todays election on what happened years ago - the conservatives are a totally different group of people as are labour and the lib dems and times have changed. You seem to think families wont better off under the conservatives and you are basing your voting on an internet gimmick (which is probably skewed to come out labour as I came out labour on it too!). Dont mean to be rude but has anyone actually read the manifestos? I have and yes it has taken 3 days! but I believe that for lower to middle income families they will be better off under the Tories - and no i didnt go to public school and neither did I vote Tory at the last election either - Im just going on what they stand for today (ie wanting Britain to be the most family friendly society in Europe) not 30 years ago. 

Actually under the Torys the richer families will be worse off for the sake of the poorer families and actually my family will be finacially worse off too. But I think society will be a better place for everyone to live and prosper with the conservatives. Although it is important that people are allowed to make money and for business to prosper so that everyone gets to benefit rich and poor (incidentally the gap between rich and poor has widened under labour), for me it is much more about community and families than the money and that is why I have no problem loosing money under the Torys for the sake of a better world for our baby. 

I would never have voted Tory either before, but this time decided to stop listening to the spin and find out for myself and so glad I did.

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

professor waffle said:


> As for the rich getting richer that is fine with me but if it's at the expense of the poor getting poorer than I don't know any reasonable person that would agree.


That's pretty much the gist of it for me. But at the same time I'm not comfortable with the attitude of taxing the rich to death to pay for the mismanagement of the system. How does it encourage anyone to strive for success when, you get to a level/limit and more than 65% of everything you earn is taken in tax NI etc. I know if I were in one of the high earnings brackets and had got there through my own hard work I would be seriously p!ssed off at that. 
Unfortunately, there's no real happy balance in this situation because you can only either tax the rich to death to bring some equality, or you can not care about the poor and let the rich get richer. Unfortunately, even under 13 years of Labour rule the rich/poor divide is even wider than before.



isobel snow drop said:


> I think anyone over 35 must be able to remember and appreciate how crap the Thatcher yrs were


Don't know what you're talking about. Thatcher was bloody brilliant...

... 

No, I'm not serious. She, and her policies and her party, did far more damage to our current economy and infrastructure than anyone has ever done before. We can directly blame her for the state the country has got into in recent years. I think it's going to take the British public more than 13 years to forget all that.



apricot said:


> ...you are basing your voting on an internet gimmick (which is probably skewed to come out labour as I came out labour on it too!).


Well, no actually. Several of my friends have done this and come out conservative - much to their surprise. The survey is based soley on party policies and on your personal priorities. If you go into the detail of how this works and how you "voted" you will see there really isn't any way it can be weighted except by the user iteself.

However I concede there is a lot more to voting than a charismatic personality and a few bullet point topics on how you should vote and fair enough to you for sticking with your instincts. In the past I've never been so overly concerned with reading the full manifesto before I voted because the outcome - up until now - has always seemed pretty certain. However, this is the first real election I've been able to vote in where there is a real choice and I do think it's important to weigh up the issues that are important to us in full.

(And yes, I have read the full manifestos of the main three parties  ).

C~x


----------



## apricot (Apr 21, 2008)

I agree with the reality that you can either tax the rich to oblivion and then anyone within the higher income bracket gets up and moves abroad and that will include those that actually generate the income that keeps the welfare system going - or you can just let the rich get richer,  and that its very hard to reach a happy medium. Although I have worked hard to be in the higher earning bracket, I accept reluctantly that I am now paying more tax to help the country get out of the mess it is in even if that does mean paying for other peoples mistakes - at the end of the day we have to do something and we are all in it together whether we like it or not. But as you all know I trust the Tories with my hard earned tax above the others!

Whether the quiz is bias, who knows (given Sky tends to have a right wing bias it should be the other way anyway!!) all I am really saying - same as Caz I guess is that it is a gimmick (same as the live debates on TV) and only deals with a fraction of the policies on both sides and certainly doesnt go into the reasoning behind them. 

I personally think we live in a fantastic country and that if well all pull together we can sort out the mess, and I like that that is the Tory message too. Im not saying everyone should vote Tory - everyone has their own priorities depending on their circumstances. All Im saying is dont base this election on the way parties have behaved in the past. I think if nothing else this election is going to be great for generating debate and getting our generation involved in politics. 

xxx


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

I'm in mixed minds about it all! 

Its all to easy to vote for the same person/party as you have done last election, and the one before and so on. I am really trying to make an educated choice after listening to the debates, and following (vaguely) the news etc. 

However, its also important to remember that you are voting for the MP for your local area, not for who is going to be PM. I like the MP we have in my local area already, and am happy to support him. However, does that match with who I would like to see as PM? I don't know. 

In an ideal world I'd like a pick and mix of bits of what they are all offering, but sadly that is not possible. 

I completely understand that saving £1 for every £100 spent will save the goverment, and therefore us taxpayers, a lot of money. I equally understand the need not to make cuts in our public services, can both be achieved? Time will tell. 

Whoever wins, we all know that its going to cost us all more money, one way or another. 

So who shall I vote for, the local MP or the PM? Who knows!


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

My postal vote has been sent! No backing out now


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Think I have decided to go Lib dem- I want a shake up and even though they prob won't get in here the volume of votes should help press for change,

One week to go and we'll know.... may also possibly have ET - so could all be exciting! 

K


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Eeeek - the poll for me came out as Labour - but only due to Health policy... otherwise would've been Conservative by a mile.

Very very interesting!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BABY2 (Nov 28, 2007)

well I think my decision was made, and it looks like I'm not going to be trying anything new..go Brown Toast


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Postal vote in the post, had DH wondering who I had voted for as he is very "for" his chosen party!!  TBH I voted my 2nd choice as I honestly don't think my first choice really stands a chance of being the PM and I really don't want a particular party in so didn't want to waste my vote IYKWIM


----------



## levin (Jan 9, 2006)

Deffo labour for me. I thought Gordon Brown did pretty well in the debate last night - i don't understand how David Cameron came out on top to be honest as he didn't really answer any of the questions about inheritance tax or reducing tax credits properly.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

So what do we all think?   . 

I have to say a hung parliment leaves me very confused!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

I was shocked at how poor Lib Dems did I honestly thought they would secure more seats this time, I didn't vote for them though    as I was worried about wasting my vote as I knew they wouldn't get in overall, maybe lots of other people did the same   .  Hung parliment seems very confusing I have been reading the BBC website to find out how things will work.  It does seem to be in Lib Dems hands to who they side with out of Cons and Labour.  Time will tell I suppose


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Mish3434 said:


> I was shocked at how poor Lib Dems did I honestly thought they would secure more seats this time, I didn't vote for them though  as I was worried about wasting my vote as I knew they wouldn't get in overall, maybe lots of other people did the same  .


That's exactly why they didn't secure more seats.

I voted for who wanted regardless, ie labour when my area is completely Conservative. Maybe a wasted vote but it's my vote.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Siobhan1 said:


> I voted for who wanted regardless, ie labour when my area is completely Conservative. Maybe a wasted vote but it's my vote.


Exactly it is your vote and I think you did the right thing  did your party win the seat in your area?

Its funny as I never thought I would ever want to vote for a party other than the one I did (and always have) voted for but this time I really considered a change, but I was so worried about one of the two main parties being elected that I stuck with my usual vote. Such a coward eh


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

Mish3434 said:


> Siobhan1 said:
> 
> 
> > I voted for who wanted regardless, ie labour when my area is completely Conservative. Maybe a wasted vote but it's my vote.
> ...


No, they didn't  .

You may get another chance if we go to re-election Shelley. Follow your heart!


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Too costly for re-election I think, but who knows   

Sorry your party didn't get the local seat hun


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I think we'll have to have a re election later in the year don't see how we can have the Tories in without a proper majority and the Lib dems not prepared to work with either side


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

From what I understand, Labour are still in the driving seat despite Conservative actually gaining more seats as they're currently in power, though I would imagine if Gordon Brown doesn't quit he'll get hounded out by the tabloids. At the moment, even if Labour and Lib Dem join forces, they still won't have the majority they need so what happens then??

I'm also surprised the Lib Dems didn't do better - I didn't vote for them but not because it was a wasted vote just because I didn't want to but, ironically, surely they are in the strongest position now?

Chux xx


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

My mum, my sister and myself all switched our votes to Lib Dem. My mum was a Tory voter (and the Labs got the seat in her Bristol Borough) my sister and I have always voted Labour (and the Tory's got into our seats (West Berks and Uxbridge respectively). Gutted that the Libs didn't do better, but heh, at least Nick Cleggs got some power now. Personally I think the Labs should ditch Gordon and offer Nick Clegg the post of Primeminister with Vince Cable as Chancellor. That way everyone would be happy!


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I wouldnt be


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Y oh Y are we still waiting for 11 results


----------



## armi (Sep 1, 2007)

I am clearly a hung voter. LOL HAD all of them lol


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Interesting to look at it if we had proportional representation instead of FPP...

Cons: 306 seats = 47% of the seats but 36% of the vote
Labour: 258 seats = 40% of the seats but 29% of the vote
Lib Dems: 57 seats = 9% of the seats but 23% of the vote


----------



## purple72 (Jul 25, 2008)

I think if we did have PR the voting would come out with completely different figures, I'm not sure it's as easy as looking at percentages of the votes, as so many people vote tactively and with PR they would not need to. I think if PR was our voting system (which it I think it should be) then we would have a clear winner and we would actually have more than a dual party system which is what it seems to be at the moment


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

The current system really is unfair and those figures illustrate that perfectly. Everyone keeps saying how badly the Lib Dems have done but proportionally, they did a good job - 23% isn't that much less than 36%.  And like purple72 said, this is based on tactical voting so the figures would be vastly different if people understood (and let's hope it's made crystal clear to voters if we do get a PR election) that they were voting in this way.

I presume it's all down to the Conservatives winning seats in rural areas with a lower voter density, and Labour and the Lib Dems winning the denser, more built up, urban seats?

Whatever it is, it's ridiculous. Of course the Conservatives don't want it - they want to preserve traditions - unfortunately some traditions are out of date and need to go! I wonder what Cameron has offered Clegg... and I wonder what Clegg will decide. Not a position I'd like to be in today, I'll tell you that much!


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

Interesting what a lot of educated commentators are pointing out... that of 30 European countries only three have a majority parliament, so the 'hung' (or "balanced") parliament that we are struggling to come to terms with is commonplace in many countries - and some have made a good go of it - eg, Angela M in Germany.

Let's hope it's not as bad as it seems and that egos can be put aside to do what's best for the UK.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I've been glued to the tv the past few days watching the developments and feel that a hung parliament isn't as bad an outcome as it has been made out to be. It's been clear for some time that there has been a need for change of some sort, but also that Cameron being so like Blair has got a lot of us not completely trusting his party. A coalition or minority govt could mean we get more reasoned change put in place as it's not all down to one party. Here's hoping anyway.


Sadly I don't think the Conservatives will go for a referendum on PR as so many of the grass roots members are completely against it. I would love it, or at the very least a better drawing of constituency boundaries. I voted in a constituency north of Colchester despite living south of it, and people who lived NE of me voted for a constituency SE of here. 


I'm v pleased that Nick Clegg has stuck to his campaign statements and started talks with the party with the most votes. If it doesn't work it might end up with something workable, or even with Gordon Brown going and being replaced by someone else. Just hope the Lib Dems continue to stick to their principles or they will never be trusted again.


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

C0nfused said:


> I'm in mixed minds about it all!
> 
> Its all to easy to vote for the same person/party as you have done last election, and the one before and so on. I am really trying to make an educated choice after listening to the debates, and following (vaguely) the news etc.
> 
> ...


Jen your post could have been written by me If I had found the thread in time!

In the end I voted for our local MP as he personally helped my late FIL get the housing people off his back
when he was ill  ( happened to be blue! )
I was very undecided in my voting, at the last election I voted labour because we neded change, this time I still feel we need change but dont know who is best placed to give us that change and besides I am still miffed that GB is PM when I voted in TB!
like jen if I wish we could pick the polices we think would work, and then "the govement" then have to put them into place  
Ok I'm dreaming.
lastly now Ive found you all 
I think that the party to run the country is one who the ordinary lay person can relate too,
please the working class, and have a happy country! 
Just dont tell me I'm earning an "avarage wage" when clearly I'm not  but still paying out the same as someone who is!

~dizzi~
Off to bed before her hunny shouts!
PPS the link vote thingy 2 red, 2yellow, 2 black ( 'cause i diddnt understand  ) and 4 blue !!


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Evening Ladies,

I'm sOOOO excited  . Just back from work and catching up on the latest election news. So glad Gordon's fallen on his sword. With any luck we will get the Lib-Lab alliance that lots of us wanted in the first place. Billy Bragg may well have made a prophectic statement when he said that David Milliband would be PM by this time next week. Loving that the Tory's are all in a mad panic now, running round like headless chickens, offering Nick Clegg anything he wants!!! Taken my mind off my FERC cycle for a weekend.  It's great.

Helen xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

I totally agree- it is so fascintating- but much as I would like Lib-Lab- I'm just not sure the numbers add up convincingly, 

It's nail biting and I agree good to distract from 2ww- 

Kate x


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

This could go any way at the moment. It's gripping though the pundits on BBC news are going around in circles a bit.   Great that Brown has said he'll resign, though it will take a few months sadly. Who knows where it will go next....


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oooh really dont like David Milliband...   Lib/Lab would be great but I just dont see it coming unfortunately


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Sorry but I would much prefer Con/Lib, I can't help but look at the state of our Country and think what the Hell Labour has done with it for the last 13 years.  I honestly think Con/Lib is the change we need

Shelley x


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

TBH I always think they are all full of promises that they don't usually deliver on.  When the Cons took over from Labour in the late 70's the country was in a terrible state then too. IMHO Each government is in effect cleaning up after the previous one and everyone has an opinion on whose fault it is.  

I have never voted Labour and I can never imagine doing so, unless something changes in a huge way.  I quite like the Lib Debs but a few of their policies worry me alot, so hopefully with a Coalition with Cons/Lib I'm hopeful of the best of both worlds (well I can dream can't I    )

Shelley x


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

So the party in 3rd place not only have the power to choose which party govern us (and impose their own policies on that party), but they have the power to choose who the prime minister is.  Real "democracy" there!

Sue


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

That was pretty much my thoughts too - the one that's the least "wanted" by the country is the one that has the most power!

The other thing is that obviously members of the Lib Dem party have different views to Labour and Tory members or they'd have joined the other party, so how can they suddenly join forces and rule the country together?? Surely they have to agree on the best way forward? And then what happens next time there is an election - do they stay as a "joined" party or split back into two with opposing views again??

Chux xx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I agree totally Socialchameleon people are forgetting the nhs waiting lists and how truly crap it was to be working class in this country. Labour have been far from perfect but they are still the only credible party around, I too like  Brown I think he's taking a lot of flak just because he doesnt look good on the camera


----------



## helen6887 (Aug 12, 2009)

Isobel - I agree with your comments re Labour. I still shiver with horror when I think of the time spent growing up in the 'Thatcher Years'.  

Sadly, it all seems to be going pear shaped for the Lib-Lab talks. Pah! Looks like Cammeron be calling the removal vans soon.  

Helen xxx

Be interesting to see what happens to the IVF funding eh?

P.S Isobel, remember your lovely comments to me last year when I was going through my first IVF cycle. You wrote some really helpful personnal posts to me. Thanks sweetie.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I have to say I'm feeling a little worried about this outcome. I'm not normally bothered or affected but this change scares me!


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi 
it is all so fascinating- looks like an announcement soon, I think with the numbers as they are it had to be Con-Lib and I think many senior labour acknowledged this today,

My DH heard that Mervyn King-Governor of Bank of England, said that the cuts needed now are so severe that whichever party had to implement them would then be unelectable for a generation....

Livity


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

livity k said:


> My DH heard that Mervyn King-Governor of Bank of England, said that the cuts needed now are so severe that whichever party had to implement them would then be unelectable for a generation....


I said nearly the exact same thing to my dad at the weekend, that whoever gets in won't be re-elected next time because of all the difficult decisions they will have to make.

Sue


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Wow, found GB's resignation very moving and John Prescott's commentary hilarious, 

New Era- second part of my adult life- was 18 in 1997- 

livity x


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

livity k said:


> Wow, found GB's resignation very moving


I'm so glad you put that as I have too! It's always a bit bitter-sweet as someone has lost their job, and I remember feeling exactly the same when the Tory's got voted out last time!

Ok, so someone who knows more about politics than I do (which will be most people), surely Tory don't need the Lib Dem's now if Gordon has handed over to them?? I think I would rather see a straight Tory gvt than Tory/LibDem.

Chux xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

think they still need a coalition to gain a majority to actually pass any legislation- a Tory minority gov't would be v weak as could be defeated on everything,

livity 

PS: on a girly note thought GB's kids were very cute


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Oh lord Im glad it wasn't just me but I had a tear in my eye too, not because of him losing his job but because he's a good man who was trying to do his best


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

I do kinda get the whole coalition thing and can see that they need a majority, but what's to stop a load of MP's who didn't want the Tory/Lib dem gvt to vote against stuff anyway IYSWIM??

It's all too confusing for me.   

Chux xx


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

I'm glad others felt a bit sorry for Brown. He may have been a less than charismatic PM but I think he really believed in his work and, clearly, he adores his family.



~ Chux ~ said:


> I do kinda get the whole coalition thing and can see that they need a majority, but what's to stop a load of MP's who didn't want the Tory/Lib dem gvt to vote against stuff anyway IYSWIM??
> 
> It's all too confusing for me.
> 
> Chux xx


It's all down to bums on seats and toe-ing the party line.

There are 650 seats in the houses of parliament. To get an overall majority (and form a credible government) the elected party needs to control at least half of them (hence the whole 326 seat target on election night). This is because a government needs to be sure at least half the house will vote for its laws/policies etc in order for them to be passed by the house.
While the Conservatives won the election, they only won 305 seats (about I think), this is a lot less than half. Therefore every time they propose a law, there's a real danger that it won't get passed because the combined oposition will reject it. A government in this situation is a bit of a stalemate; tradictionally - in the UK at least - it's seen as a bad thing because it cripples the government's decision to...well to govern! 
So in order to effectively govern the Conservatives needed to secure the support from the Lib Dems (thus securing them another 57 votes for their policies/laws etc. and at least half the house of commons. They have done this by making a deal of compromises on both sides. Essentially, if you want to put that in basic terms, like children in the playground, the Lib Dems have said _"If you let me have your yellow digger, I'll let you have my mini cooper in British Racing Green."_
Now you might think, what's to stop the Lib Dem politicians from not siding with the conservatives, and this is where the whip system comes in. Because regardless of what promises your local MP might have made to you to secure his seat in your constituency, he or she is supported by their party and they are under huge pressure to vote as their party policies dictate. Occasionally, MPs do rebel but it's rare to do so and when it happens it often undermines the whole system (I think it happened once under Tony Blair and caused a lot of political instability and a knock on effect of financial instability because, for reasons unfathomable to the normal human beings, the two are inextricably linked.  )

Hopefully that explains it; or at least makees it firmly crooked for you.




helen6887 said:


> Isobel - I agree with your comments re Labour. I still shiver with horror when I think of the time spent growing up in the 'Thatcher Years'.




Yes, I grew up in the Tory years too and saw the damage they did after 18 years, but I don't believe this will be the same situation. The issue arises because one party has such a huge majority and is unbeatable; they can completely gaurantee their policies WILL be implemented against almost no opposition. If such a party is in power for more than two terms, it allows them ample time to affect a great deal of change and embed that change in a way that makes it impossible to reverse. The same has happened in the last 13 years under Labour and there's things labour introduced that, I am sure, the conservatives would love to knock on the head but won't relaisitcally be able to do so.

I would have preferred a Lib/Lab coalition but the numbers didn't add up and I think, for the most part, the Lib Dems have made the best of the options available to them. If they can make this coalition work it will revolutionise British politics...in a good way!


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Caz - That was very helpful to me   
I am actually pleased its a Con/Lib goverment, although I was pleased also when Tony blair got in  . . .


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Dizzi Squirrel said:


> Thanks Caz - That was very helpful to me
> I am actually pleased its a Con/Lib goverment, although I was pleased also when Tony blair got in . . .


Well it's no bad thing to switch political alliegances. The sensible thing for any free thinking person to do is to examine the policies of each party and vote for the one that will provide he best government for the current requirements.

I am most definitely NOT a conservative supporter (see above for the Thatcher years skewing my perspective) but, given the numbers, I am very glad the coalition is Con/Lib not Lab/Lib. 
A Lab/Lib coalition would still not have secured half the house and we would be back to square one. I know a lot of Lib Dem supporters have more affinity for the labour party that the conservatives and are understandably upset they have gone ahead with this, but I think the Lib Dems have made the best of a bad job really. The could have chosen to not form any colalition I suppose but that probably would have forced a re-election in another year that would have lost them votes because people would have tactically voted Labour or Conservative to avoid the same scenario. At least this way they have been able to fight for some of their policies and affect some change and (hopefully) bring about a stable government which we will have several years to prove they can make this kind of system work. And if they do make a success of it, maybe in 4/5 years when they call another election, people will have had a chance to see that and it won't damage the Lib Dems creditbility so badly.


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I'm another who thinks back in horror at the Thatcher years but agree that this conservative govt should be different - for a start I don't think Cameron has the balls that Thatcher had to push through harsh reforms.


It was v moving watching Gordon Brown speak. I think he's done the right thing and resigned as soon as it is clear that they will not be involved in govt. He's not a great leader, and he comes across awfully on tv, but he's always struck me as a decent bloke.


Still not sure about the Lib/Con coalition as I've long been a Lib Dem supporter and I'm not sure I wouldn't rather they stayed independent but just did a deal to support some parts of Tory policy rather than outright coalition. But, on the other hand they may be able to temper some of the policies that are too right wing/tory (such as fox hunting), and as an employee of the Home Office it would be interesting to have a Lib Dem Home Secretary.


Whatever happens it won't be boring, and if the Conservatives start to go along Thatcherite lines, the opposition can pull them back onto the straight and narrow.


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

I got a little teary watching GB too.

I've been reading this thread each day but haven't posted (sorry) but hasn't it been fascinating?

The reason I'm posting now is just to quickly share with you something I just saw on ******** - a friend's status update read ....

"Barely an hour of Tory rule and already a Scottish family are out of work and homeless..."


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Thanks Caz, that certainly makes it clearer. Dh explained the whole majority seats needed as opposed to just needing the most, but it was the whole whip system that was confusing me! Mind you, does that not make the voting system a bit of a farce if they don't actually have a choice which way they vote??

Chux xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Oh B that is funny!   

Sadly Ive just read an awful page on there using vile language, talking of riots and the like  
and being very nasty about DC and each other - I HATE the way politics and religon stir up such nastyness in people


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

I have just seen GB's speach for the first time, I was moved by it as well.  

Dizzi - how horrible.  The public have voted, the result was democratic, the only option was a coilition between lib dems and another party.  I say just give them a chance, perhaps they will be able to turn things around.  With everything that is going on in the country, both economic and social, this is a time for us all to pull together, not rip each others heads off.

Sue


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Well I'm very pleased it is a Con/Lib Coalition, I really couldn't of stood another 4 years of Labour Govt, maybe its the job I do that turns me off from Labour   .  I think we should give the new Govt a chance to try and improve the country's financial nightmare that it currently has and hopefully will try to sort out the awful mess of the immigration system.

I haven't seen GB's speech yet but I'm sure it will be shown constantly on the news channels (that me DH is obsessed with watching    ) so I imagine I will sometime soon get to see it.  

Shelley xx


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Shelly

As you know, the General Election left no party able to command a majority in the House of Commons.
I said I would do all that I could to ensure a strong, stable and principled government was formed, able to tackle Britain's economic and political challenges effectively.

My constitutional duty is to make sure that a government can be formed following last Thursday's General Election.

I have informed the Queen's private secretary that it is my intention to tender my resignation to the Queen.
In the event that the Queen accepts, I shall advise her to invite the leader of the Opposition to form a government.

I wish the next prime minister well as he makes the important choices for the future. Only those that have held the office of prime minister can understand the full weight of its responsibilities and its great capacity for good.
I have been privileged to learn much about the very best in human nature and a fair amount too about its frailties, including my own. Above all, it was a privilege to serve. And yes, I loved the job not for its prestige, its titles and its ceremony - which I do not love at all. No, I loved the job for its potential to make this country I love fairer, more tolerant, more green, more democratic, more prosperous and more just - truly a greater Britain.
In the face of many challenges in a few short years, challenges up to and including the global financial meltdown, I have always strived to serve, to do my best in the interest of Britain, its values and its people. And let me add one thing also. I will always admire the courage I have seen in our armed forces. And now that the political season is over, let me stress that having shaken their hands and looked into their eyes, our troops represent all that is best in out country and I will never forget all those who have died in honour and whose families today live in grief.
My resignation as leader of the Labour Party will take effect immediately. And in this hour I want to thank all my colleagues, ministers, Members of Parliament. And I want to thank above all my staff, who have been friends as well as brilliant servants of the country.

Above all, I want to thank Sarah for her unwavering support as well as her love, and for her own service to our country. I thank my sons John and Fraser for the love and joy they bring to our lives.

And as I leave the second most important job I could ever hold, I cherish even more the first - as a husband and father.
Thank you and goodbye.


----------



## Siobhan1 (Jun 24, 2004)

I was very moved watching GB. I won't deny shedding tear (thankfully DH wasn't home!   ).
His boys were so cute & I hope he can enjoy spending time with his family now.

As for the Con/Lib government I can only wait & see.

'B' That is funny   . It's like on my status I said 'alright put Eastenders on now' and a friend of mine replied '& no Holby City, he's closing hospitals already'


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Wraakgodin,

Thanks  it looks like it is a very moving resignation speech. I do wish him and his family well, and I suppose he said it in a nutshell, "Only those that have held the office of prime minister can understand the full weight of its responsibilities and its great capacity for good"

All any of us can do now is hope this new Coalition Govt does all it said it would!!

Shelley xx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

Thanks Wraak - as I read that I had shivers! 
Dito shelley


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

Poop. Home Sec is Theresa May. Was really hoping for a Lib Dem boss.    Doesn't look like the Lib Dems have many high profile cabinet posts after all.


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

I just thought the same Cath, Theresa May is one of the many Tories that gets on my wick


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Just watched Cameron and Clegg press conference, I have to say it was very impressive- feel quite positive, 
what does anyone think?

Livity


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

they can talk the talk, Livity - but can they deliver, only time will tell.  

I agree that it was impressive, but we will see if they are up to the task.

Sue


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

CathB said:


> I'm another who thinks back in horror at the Thatcher years but agree that this conservative govt should be different - for a start *I don't think Cameron has the balls that Thatcher had* to push through harsh reforms.


Do you realise what you said right there? That just made me howl with laughter! 



❁BG2007❁ said:


> The reason I'm posting now is just to quickly share with you something I just saw on ******** - a friend's status update read ....
> 
> "Barely an hour of Tory rule and already a Scottish family are out of work and homeless..."


 

One of my ** friends, just before the election, posted that he "didn't give a $***" and wasn't going to bother to vote. 
Two days later he posted:

_"Glad to see my voted counted this year. I voted for no-one and no-one won!"_





~ Chux ~ said:


> Thanks Caz, that certainly makes it clearer. Dh explained the whole majority seats needed as opposed to just needing the most, but it was the whole whip system that was confusing me! Mind you, does that not make the voting system a bit of a farce if they don't actually have a choice which way they vote??
> 
> Chux xx


Yes it does, and that's rather the problem with the whole system. It's not really a true democracy if MPs can't represent the wishes of their constituency because it conflicts with their party politics. What's the point, I ask you! And that's probably why the whole First Past The Post thing with the electoral system is a complete pile of tosh and why it badly needs reforming.

I got quite annoyed at a reporter on the news this morning. They were talking about the AV system (the compromise electoral reform that the Tory's have allegedly agreed to hold a referrendum on). From what he was saying the system works on you indicating your top three choices in order of preference. This reporter had the cheek to imply that it was too complicated a system for the British public to understand. I find that rather insulting actually. Sure it's not as simple as a cross on a piece of paper but it's not that hard to rank something in order of preference. 




livity k said:


> Just watched Cameron and Clegg press conference, I have to say it was very impressive- feel quite positive,
> what does anyone think?
> 
> Livity




Rats, I missed it. Frankly I've seen enough politics this week. I will check it out later.


----------



## Mish3434 (Dec 14, 2004)

Time will tell!!


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

We were watching Sky news on the tv at the clinic today.  DH's observation when we saw the footage of the first Cabinet meeting...

"Nick Clegg and a couple of others are wearing green ties... blue + yellow = green"

... but DC and most of the Tories were still in their blue ties   

Livity - thanks for starting this thread - I've found it really interesting to hear all the opinions and different perspectives.


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

Kdb, I noticed Dave was wearing a blue one and Nick a yellow one at their press conference in the garden.

Sue


----------



## Wraakgodin (Jun 17, 2006)

They are going to have to make some touch choices, Socialchameleon.  Simple maths, if you are trying to reduce a deficit then you will have to increase income or reduce spending.  Which ever way they choose to do it, they are going make people unhappy.  I agree that making clear rules for all medical care across the board will be a fairer system, I am not sure such reform will be at the top of the agenda.

Sue


----------



## kdb (Apr 9, 2009)

LOL... that would be great (charging the drunkards for A&E!).  I would like to see them increase VAT on things like cigarettes and alcohol - maybe fast food too - to help generate some Govt income.  Problem is those companies usually provide significant "donations" to the parties...


----------



## Catb33 (Aug 1, 2006)

I liked the comparisons of yesterdays press conference to a wedding - it did look a bit like that. Though the highlights for me were Sky asking if Cameron still thinks Clegg is a joke, and the golden retriever on the front row of the press. Here's hoping that they will really work together but I think it's telling that the "big" jobs have gone to Tories. Only decent thing about Theresa May is her shoes   


Allegedly the public sector cuts won't affect the front line so hopefully it will be the end of consultants being paid millions to do jobs we could do for a fraction of the cost and silly quangos, and more people where we need them.


Caz - pun was intended. I think Thatcher had bigger balls than any bloke I've ever come across!!!


----------



## ~ Chux ~ (Apr 8, 2003)

Well I never voted blues but am interested to see what changes they will bring and it is kinda nice (for want of a better word) to have a change, though I can't help but think I/we will be worse off at the present time. However, what made me laugh today was one report about DC's first cabinet meeting and, of all the things they could have reported on, it was that he has banned mobile phones in meetings!!!

Chux xx


----------

